# Salmon Fillet Recipes



## zelnickmatthews (Jan 11, 2012)

Breaded Fried Salmon Patties

	1-2 cans of Pink salmon 14-16 oz per can
	4 eggs
	½ cup of Andy's Fish Breading
	1 cup Instant potato flakes 
	1 Large onion, minced
	2 ½ minced garlic cloves
	½ teaspoon celery seeds
	¼ cup extra virgin olive oil
	1 cup more of Andy's Fish Breading (for coating)

	Process:
Drain the juice inside of the canned salmon and beat eggs in a large dish, stir gently into. Combine the salmon, minced onion, garlic, celery seeds, potato flakes and ½ cup of Andy's Fish Breading. Divide the contents in the dish into little balls about 2 ½ inches, as the size of a golf ball. Turn the dough balls into flat salmon patties and coat each salmon patty by dipping into the Andy's Fish Breading. Drizzle the extra virgin olive oil into a pan and turn the dial up to medium and allow 3-4 minutes for the oil to get hot. Gently put the salmon patties into the heated oiled pan and cook for 5 minutes on each side. Do not turn the patties more than once and the salmon breading will be golden brown colored when the patty is done. Then remove the patties  and drain patties on a paper towels and design it with fresh parsley, dill weed, or lemon slices as a substitute.


----------

